# Auger positions?



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Here's a dumb question...Do the auger positions matter..If your remove the sheer pins and rotate them once , they set up differently.. 

Should they be in the same position to each other , or opposite...if you get what I'm saying..Or it doesn't matter for the best operation..


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't think it matters, as long as they work.
Sid


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I believe you want them in unison - "they should fit only one way". Their job is to funnel snow to the impeller tunnel (Capt. Obvious stuff, but still) - there's a reason why they are installed the way they are installed.

If you look at the pinned cast iron gear case disassembly post above, it states "Remove the augers from the assembly. Be careful not to mix them up as left and right matter as well as top and bottom."


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

// \\ = correct

\\ // = incorrect

As long as they are in the correct angle there is no worry about being out of phase. (I think!)lain:


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I think he was meaning rotated 180 degrees from the original position, as in when changing a shear pin, lubing, and spinning to spread the lube, and that won't matter at all. On all the blowers I have seen, there are two ribbons/rakes on each side, making the augur fully symmetrical in relation to the shear pin hole (IE will be the same either way . . ).


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

tadawson said:


> I think he was meaning rotated 180 degrees from the original position, as in when changing a shear pin, lubing, and spinning to spread the lube, and that won't matter at all. On all the blowers I have seen, there are two ribbons/rakes on each side, making the augur fully symmetrical in relation to the shear pin hole (IE will be the same either way . . ).



Yes that's exactly what I meant..


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I'd have to believe there's a reason why they are installed the way they are for balance reasons as well as "snow moving efficiency" reasons.

While I doubt NASA level testing was ever done, some sort of design testing at some point would have had to have been done to maximize efficiency - and that's the design they came up with as being the most efficient.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

And again, in that case, the augur is fully symmetrical with regard to the shear pin holes in every blower I have seen, so you would not see (or be able to measure) any difference . . .


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Yep, just removed a sheer bolt and there is no difference in a 180 degree spin in the auger blade position.....So you cant screw that up...Thanks for the help....


----------

